# Most Memorable Outing of Your Life on the Texas Coast



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Bay Flats Lodge on San Antonio Bay Report - Seadrift, Texas
By Captain Chris Martin*

*March 30, 2013*

Caught full limits of trout today in San Antonio Bay drifting in 4-5 ft of green warer over scattered shell. Live Shrimp under a popping cork produced trout up to 22". Weather was partly cloudy, air temp around 75 degrees, and water temp about 67 degrees. Captain Nick D.

The lodge welcomed a 4-boat bachelor party along with returning guests Amanda and family, plus other groups in over the weekend. Mike R. returned with his guests, and we look forward to several more groups over Easter Sunday.

If I had a nickel for each time someone asked "Hows the trout biting"? I would have enough money to buy lunch today. It's so nice to see trout have finally started showing their hand. Late week Captain Harold found near limits of trout, and Friday as you can see, Captain Nick put his guests on limits of trout. Red fish action still remains solid.

From everyone at Bay Flats Lodge, we wish yours a Happy Easter.

*Brochure *http://www.bayflatslodge.com/wp-content/themes/twentyeleven/images/Bay%20Flats%20Lodge%20Brochure%20Final-1.pdf
*Web *www.BayFlatsLodge.com
1-888-677-4868


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Happy Easter*

Thanks


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Happy Easter Sunday from Bay Flats Lodge*

3/30 report - post full moon pattern

I wade fished lures with my group of 3 people the last 2 days. We found very fast action for trout in the first 20-30 minutes of the morning on both days. Fish were holding shallow and tight to shell reefs early, and moving quickly to adjacent deeper soft bottom after sunrise. On Friday we caught 16 keeper trout before sunrise, and 20 before sunrise on Saturday. All of the action came on TTF Killer Flats Minnows in Texas Roach color, tipped with 1/8 oz. TTF long shank/wide gap jig heads. Redfish were a little hard to come by, and we found a handful of lower-slot fish in the back lakes and mud bottom coves. On Friday we ended with 19 trout and 6 reds, and on Saturday we had 30 trout and 1 red.

Capt. Rick Hammond


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Latest Fishing Report*

"SKUNKED IN ANOTHER WAY" By Captain Chris Martin

March 31, 2013

Have you ever had one of those nights where you couldn't sleep? Well, Easter morning came way too early at the Martin's household. Our retrievers Sadie & Ammo went crazy around 1am this morning, that's when I made my way down the stairs to the outside kennels to let them out. I wasn't aware there was a family of skunks just feet away from our drive way. Armed with a 40 cal pistol with every light/laser imaginable, I pointed the gun/light out towards the grass to see what was going on. This is when the dogs and I got sprayed&#8230;I've been skunked fishing many times in my career, but not literally by skunks. My wife said off with the clothes and ordered me into the shower. A tomato juice bath is planned today for both dogs....


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

Good numbers of fish were brought back to the dock from last week. In terms of boat fishing and drift with live shrimp under the bright moon timing was everything. As you might have thought the best time was 11-3 in terms of trout numbers with fish pushing into the lower 20's. 20-30 keeper fish were the norm for our trips from Wednesday through this past Saturday. Moving tide, moon out of site and clouded water over deeper shell were the areas these fish were found.


Thank you,

Harold Dworaczyk


----------

